# Change in my hair texture?



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

So, I was only pregnant for just shy of 14 weeks. I know that pregnancy can change your hair texture and although I don't recall this happening before, it looks like it may have happened this time.

The thing is: will it go back to normal? Or will I have this reminder of my baby girl that is now gone forever? And if it goes back to normal... how long does that take? It's been one week and honestly, I'm only really seeing the change in my hair in the last few days--but it's entirely possible I just didn't notice.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm not entirely sure, i don't think i noticed a change in mine. but i bet it will return to normal. pregnancy takes a lot out of you, if you haven't already, i suggest a multi vitamin to get your stores back up. i would assume you would notice a change in a few short months. when did you lose your baby?


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Just a week ago today. Just seems odd. My hair has always been baby fine and stick straight and now I can't manage to get it to lay flat. No change in anything else--no shampoo change and I don't use "product". Just weird.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

This was your first pg?

I think it will probably go back to normal. But it might take a while, as the part that changed might have to grow out? I'm not sure. In my pgs that have gone to term, I've always had really bad post-partum hair loss at about 6-8 weeks post partum, so I'm wondering if that will happen following a m/c. I'm only 4 weeks out, now.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

This was my 6th pregnancy. Only one of them produced a child and most of them never developed past the 8-week mark. This one was fully at 14 weeks and terminated for medical reasons... which really just seems to be a phrase that doesn't quite convey the depth of it all.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherdeg* 
This was my 6th pregnancy. Only one of them produced a child and most of them never developed past the 8-week mark. This one was fully at 14 weeks and terminated for medical reasons... which really just seems to be a phrase that doesn't quite convey the depth of it all.



















No, I'm sure it doesn't. So did your hair change before? If not, that's very interesting.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

No, my hair never changed before; but I know every pregnancy is different and in reality, I've only had 2 that had a live baby at this point.

Maybe it's just my body changing at a time that's coincidental.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

My hair as been just awful since my stillbirth, like its all dried up & brittle. My skin has dried right out too.

I know for me, I wasn't prepared for how much my body would be affected both by being post partum & then by the grief. It was a double edged sword & seemed so strikingly unfair.

I'm almost 2 months out now & my hair is still not what it was before.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I wonder if you're having any thyroid issues? I have been wondering if I am, and if they're responsible for my m/c, and hair changes (and dry skin, expatmommy), are a symptom.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Thyroid was just tested at around 10wks pg because we didn't know I was pg and they thought my lack of periods could've been a few things and thyroid was on the list.

But maybe the pregnancy or the end of the pg changed that? I'm not having any other symptoms of thyroid dysfunction. Mom has hyper- and long ago I was suspect for hypo-... so much so that when bloodwork came back normal they did a radioactive trace/scan (yeah--I didn't have a crunchy clue back then, and I was so desperate for answers that I probably would've done it anyway).

I DO have an insulin problem; but it being out of whack has never affected my hair or my skin. Just weight, fatigue and depression.







I'm back on my supplements for that, though.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know. I have an appointment to have mine tested because I've been wondering if it was the reason for my m/c. I have a family history of hyper, as well, but have symptoms of hypo.

I have read that 25% of women have issues with their thyroids (they estimate) and that they often go undiagnosed, and often get wacky after childbirth. But I also don't know if that's just a fad "problem" to have IYKWIM. It might be worth testing again, especially if you have any of the other symptoms.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

My thyroid has been checked & is okay.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

saw my hairdresser today and she knows i just lost my son
and one of the first thing she asked me was if i noticed a change in my hair?
she said it was normal for it to change in someway texture, more or less curly, etc.
and she said it may or may not be changed forever!

i know i will never be the same, why not my hair too!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Your hair will shed and eventually get back to "normal"


----------

